# Stealth American --World's Smallest Watercooled Full PC>>>UPDATE 1



## socal-mods (Jun 8, 2011)

*Stealth American --World's Smallest Watercooled Full PC>>>UPDATE 5 Hard drives*

The Stealth American is the *world's smallest **full featured computer* while maintaining a *full liquid cooling system*. 

*Case -> *Silverstone Sugo 05 (Smallest full GPU case on the market) 

*Challenge *-> The purpose of this case mod was the create a PC that had the entire functions of a full tower case. This required both 2.5 and 3.5 hard drives, a full sized GPU with a PSU to power it, adequate cooling for the CPU and GPU, while still maintaining sufficent airflow for the radiators. All the above was to be fitted into the smallest commercially available case with 2 PCI slots. (as of newegg june 2011). At 658.3 cubic inches or .38cubic feet, it is smaller than most stereo speakers, and is about the size of a gallon of milk or a 12-pack soda (or beer, whatever floats your boat).



*Parts list* is as follows
ASRock Itx Motherboard HT
Intel 2500K
Full GPU (undecided, working with a 560ti)
2x 3.5 hard drives.
up to 4x SSDs
Full ATX Silverstone 600W PSU
HWLabs 120 GTStealth
Swiftech Apogee XT waterblock
Swiftech 355 pump
Swiftech 355x top
Swiftech Microres
either 1x Feser triebwerk or 2x any other 120mm fans in push pull.
intergated 5.25 fan controller
Bitspower of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I hope I got everything  
All while leaving space for a slim dvd/blu drive and a Silverstone OEM card reader. 


Full featured means

pump->block->rad->res
Push pull for rad
2SSDs in RAID
at least 1 3.5 for storage.
Disk drive and card reader
Full sized GPU
*Worklog Contents *(preplanned will add extra things if needed)
Parts parts and more parts. >unpacking
Layout is fun and boring >Various layouts
Kiss my feet >case feet
Fix my face >front panel work
Can you say 6TB? >hard drive placement
SSD super small drives >SSD placement
This is too cool >radiator testing
To the left! >radiator placement
Veni vidi vivox (I came I saw I powered) >powersupply modding and placement
In with the old >controller rewireing with pata cables 
Pinnacle, peak, summit, apex, zenith, Apogee! >block instalation
Off with its....wing >space for larger GPU
Pump this up >pump placement and instalation
It doesent hold water! >res installation and problems ;( -no not leaks...of course not
Bling Bling >paint and gloss
finaltouches >cables lights and whatever
the paparazzi flashes > photo time
Only half way done but this is the roadmap. 

I could use a better name so suggestions are welcome.

*Comparison to 'Mini-me'*
To clarify because some people are wondering
and as I said, this is a full computer, in the smallest space possible.
And for the record I think that oliverw92's work is incredible, and I wouldnt have even thought of this if I didnt see Mini-me. I went as far as to copy the entire photos directory after the links broke on his forum posts.

*Stealth A. Mini Me
Full size GPU (580) half sized
Full WC loop (pump,res,block,rad) closed block/pump loop
Push pull 2fans 1 fan-external one on magazine.
600W ATX 250W SFX
4 or 2x2.5ssd and 2x3.5hdd 2x2.5 ssd
Card reader metal feet
* 
Link to Mini Me And for those who want to see I've included a zipped version of the pics @ socal-mods.com/modimg/minime.zip


----------



## lnd2288 (Jun 9, 2011)

insane and beautiful. loving all the mods and build so far keep the good work/pics.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 9, 2011)

Interesting. I think you should have posted pics here instead of just linking us to OCN. 

Oh, and H67... Can't say I would have gone that route.  Was there no other board that size available? *update - I see there are no other boards that size available. never mind!

*update: I can't get your pics to load on OCN for the miniMe build :\

Thanks for posting the pics directly on here


----------



## socal-mods (Jun 9, 2011)

*Part 1-Parts

*



























































































































































































 Back panel sprayed black











* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.1.7


----------



## socal-mods (Jun 9, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> Interesting. I think you should have posted pics here instead of just linking us to OCN.
> 
> Oh, and H67... Can't say I would have gone that route.  Was there no other board that size available?
> 
> ...




sorry, I had to copy paste some things. photos are here now.
there is a dowload link at the bottom of the first post, you can DL a zip of the pics

nope all 1155 ITX are H67


----------



## Maelstrom (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice, I have that same RAM =D.


----------



## TheGrapist (Jun 9, 2011)

more more more!


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 9, 2011)

Awesome!

when I saw Apogee it reminded me of...





this gives me some ideas for my mini-gamer whenever i get the funds...

sub'd


----------



## socal-mods (Jun 9, 2011)

LOL!
that must be ancient


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 9, 2011)

*indeed it is*

lol it sure is. (c)1993! Its older than some of the members on this site!





I have a lot of others, if you want me to post pics of my collection let me know and i'll make a thread.

Back OT. Will you be liquid cooling the gpu as well?


----------



## socal-mods (Jun 9, 2011)

naw,
Liquid GPu would overload the single rad...of course I could try but I dont see the point


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 9, 2011)

yea you shouldn't need it for that gpu. if you need to though you could put on a larger heatsink and a couple of the slim kaze fans on that. if needed.


----------



## socal-mods (Jun 10, 2011)

*Layout*

*LAYOUT*







































































































































































* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.1.7


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2011)

Can I make a suggestion? How about a few less pics in each post, and a brief write up below each picture of what we are seeing, and why?

That said, looks to be interesting, subbed.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 10, 2011)

sub'd


----------



## socal-mods (Jun 10, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Can I make a suggestion? How about a few less pics in each post, and a brief write up below each picture of what we are seeing, and why?
> 
> That said, looks to be interesting, subbed.



I know, I should but im too lazy, that was the only complicated post, the rest are simple, but will do 
thanks for the feedback


----------



## socal-mods (Jun 11, 2011)

*Feet*













































































* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.1.7


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 11, 2011)

*claps* that is awesome!


----------



## socal-mods (Jun 12, 2011)

*Front Panel*

Front panel of the sugo




back side




PCB removed




buttons removed




after cooling it is leved off with a razor blade









primer




primer smoothness check














after sanding not too good,
change to gorila glue




Gorilla glue begins




after everything is filled in and sanded down




closeup




smoothness check




front panel lightly sanded




testing paint colors and my striping skillz









first primer coat






* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.1.7


----------



## socal-mods (Jun 12, 2011)

Added a quick intro and edited post for clarity


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Looking good, keep up the work and the pictures, I'll have to check back on the progress later.


----------



## socal-mods (Jun 15, 2011)

*HDD cage*

The metal sheet for making the hard drive cage




generally cut out









fine cutting









bent into shape to test for size




size testing




checking form




hole placemnt




rubber washers...not used in the end




finding distance




marking size of cage




mounting hole drilling














screwed in









prior to bolting onto PSU




position









screws in place




sawed down




placemnt test














Final form






* This Worklog post was generated using WorklogCreator - Version: 1.0.1.7


----------



## douglatins (Jun 15, 2011)

You could get a H60 or Antec variant, with small profile pumps. And you are missing the vga


----------



## socal-mods (Jun 15, 2011)

douglatins said:


> You could get a H60 or Antec variant, with small profile pumps. And you are missing the vga



you are missing the point, the idea is to have a real loop not an AIO.

and i might WC the gpu, still deciding


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 15, 2011)

nice update ...


----------

